# Down In A Terrible Funk



## Knitwit (Mar 5, 2011)

It is so good to hear everyone's words. I have been suicidal in the past and it has lifted. That is what I am counting on right now; I'm back down in a terrible funk since my Zeldox stopped working. I'm just so tired of trying , I feel like I could welcome death yet I don't want to die. How can I feel both at the same time? Right now, I am taking one moment at a time. I don't want to burden my partner. I don't usually look forward to seeing my psychiatrist but I am anxious to see him this coming week. I'm really scared.


----------



## Retired (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: What To Do When Feeling Suicidal*



			
				Knitwit said:
			
		

> I have been suicidal in the past and it has lifted. That is what I am counting on right now; I'm back down in a terrible funk since my Zeldox stopped working.



I am unsure by your statement, that your suicidal thoughts have lifted, but yet you are back down.  Are you saying that although your suicidal thoughts went away for a while, they are back now? 

Your visit with your psychiatrist this week could be an oppportunity for you to discuss your suicidal thoughts in the hopes that your doctor will recommend a therapy to alleviate those thoughts.



> I feel like I could welcome death yet I don't want to die.How can I feel both at the same time?



These are the distorted thoughts that are intruding into your rational thinking.  Your focus should remain on your reasons to live, keeping yourself safe until you see your psychiatrist this week.


----------



## Knitwit (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: What To Do When Feeling Suicidal*

Thank you Steve. Yes, I am back down in a big funk. I am trying really hard to just get by moment by moment until I see the doctor.


----------



## Retired (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: What To Do When Feeling Suicidal*



> I am trying really hard to just get by moment by moment until I see the doctor



You are correctly focusing on the right short term goal, which is to keep yourself safe, moment by moment, one day at a time until you see your doctor.  As an aid in maintaining your sight on the goal, point your thoughts on your best reason to live, whenever the thoughts of suicide might try intruding on your thinking.

Furthermore, during this time of difficulty reach out to those closest to you, the people who love you and who you trust, to let them know of your struggle.  By keeping a loved one close by, that person can provide support when your thinking becomes intruded with thoughts of suicide.

As an additional step to help keep yourself safe, look up the number of the crisis line in your area, and paste it on your referigerator, so if no one happens to be around, and your thoughts of suicide invade your thinking, without hesitation, call the crisis line.

Crisis line numbers can usually be found by on online search for terms such as "suicide Your City Name"

Have you ever thought of a plan for suicide or attempted a suicide in the past?


----------



## Knitwit (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: What To Do When Feeling Suicidal*

Yes I have tried in the past; I have a few plans but I am trying to stay away from the tools I would use. I have also spoken to my partner today and he is very understanding.


----------



## Retired (Mar 6, 2011)

It's great to hear your partner is understanding and supportive.  You may want to ask your partner to help you by removing the tools associated with your suicide plan out of the house and out of your reach.

Keep yourself safe until you see your doctor, Knitwit.  We'll be eager to hear about your meeting.  In the meantime, if you feel yourself slipping, post here for support, or call your local crisis line.


----------



## Knitwit (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------

